# Will it work?



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

I am thinking bout building a small loft and getting a few pigeons [very few]. When I was in my early twenties I had Homers, rollers, Modenas, and Fantails.
I would like to have what I had then but things are very different now. 

I am thinking bout traping some feral birds in hopes of getting some young birds to be able to let loose and them return home.

Will this work?

Mule


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

In my opinion it isnt fair to trap ferals. Why dont you just get some domestic homers? Ferals might return to their feral flock. You could train domestics to home to you. Hope they are pets and not targets. I love ferals...our first rescued beloved pigeon Phoebe was a feral we fixed up after she flew into a fan and was nearly decapitated. Best bird in the world.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

cwebster said:


> In my opinion it isnt fair to trap ferals. Why dont you just get some domestic homers? Ferals might return to their feral flock. You could train domestics to home to you. Hope they are pets and not targets. I love ferals...our first rescued beloved pigeon Phoebe was a feral we fixed up after she flew into a fan and was nearly decapitated. Best bird in the world.


If I capture some they will be kept for reproduction purposes. When I have some young ones the ones I captured will be set free.
I will never use them for targets nor will I eat them.
I would be glad to get some domestic homers if they were free.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can pick up domestic pigeons fairly cheaply also. If you cannot afford to do that, then you cannot afford the things they need, or care if something happens to them.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> You can pick up domestic pigeons fairly cheaply also. If you cannot afford to do that, then you cannot afford the things they need, or care if something happens to them.


I expected that answer.

Mule


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would try craigslist and also contact local clubs and breeders in your area. We have gotten domestic homers free on craigslist and from club members. Try Speedpigeon.com and call a few people in your area. There are almost always fledglings and young birds available. Pigeons breed so fast, and some people are trying to get out of the hobby and are looking for homes for their birds. We adopted our beloved Lucy from an older gent trying to place his birds and leave the hobby. 
http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_clubs.htm
Hope you find some great birds. Welcome to PT.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

Back when I had my homers and released them each day. Every so often a feral would trap in with them. When I would go out to feed or water my birds those ferals would just go ballistic flying around the loft crashing into everything. I would release them but a few would trap in again with my birds and repeat the same process. I finally would take them back to where I thought they came from with the other ferals because they just raised holy heck everytime I came near my loft. So I personaly dont think it would be a good idea but who knows. Also I didnt want ferals in there with my homers crossbreeding or spreading disease. I am sure there is someone in your area would give you a few pair. (Homers rollers ect.) Thats the road I would take but I have taken the wrong road many times in my life. Good luck to you whatever you choose. I know I sure miss mine. PS What state are you from? Maybe someone on this site could help you out.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

cwebster - Would try craigslist and also contact local clubs and breeders in your area. 
http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_clubs.htm

What I consider my area is a 50 mile radius of Maud, Texas. What I have found on craigs list is way too far from me. According to the link you provided Hughs Springs, Tx @ 50 miles is the nearest club to me. I looked in Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Louisiana.


Blisters - PS What state are you from? Maybe someone on this site could help you out.

I am from the Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisana, corner of Texas. I use to say North East Texas, but, Texas has two North East corners because of the Texas pan handle.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

Buy a cheap pigeon trap with the bob doors and trap like 6-8 pairs take best Guess at genders to get close to even numbers then just lock them in for 3-4 weeks then let them out a few at a time over a week if they are happy they will return the rest will leave as long as you let them out and they return there is no problem keeping ferals if you get crap returns the first time trap more and try again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By trapping ferals, you are often trapping one of a pair, and therefore breaking up the pair. You may likely trap a parent also, so then you make the babies orphans. Not really fair to the birds when you can just get inexpensive domestics.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Trimo, my idea is to make a trap.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

I’m a little but if the way through building my own pigeon trap I’ve been planing on trapping a few for a while now I was thinking that instead of just putting food in the trap as bait I would put a male racer in there to attract any pigeons that see the area as their territory to investigate only problem I have over here is placement cause most people get annoyed if you go dropping traps around even if they are quite out of the way


----------

